# [Solved] kernel prob with ipw2200 after update

## nabla²

I did an update (the new things of the last month).  This included glibc, baselayout, ... I use an x86 machine with the suspend2 2.6.18 kernel.  Before the update everything was fine.

Loading the ipw2200 modules creates no problems (not depending whether in-kernel or old portage one) when RADIO KILL switch is on:

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.2.16

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.2kmpr

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
```

When I start it and start net.eth1, I get the following error (dmesg):

```
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000038

 printing eip:

f8e27cff

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: uvcvideo snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc ip6table_filter ip6_tables xt_state xt_pkttype iptable_raw xt_CLASSIFY xt_CONNMARK xt_connmark xt_physdev bridge llc xt_policy xt_multiport xt_conntrack iptable_mangle ipt_ULOG ipt_TTL ipt_ttl ipt_TOS ipt_tos ipt_TCPMSS ipt_SAME ipt_REJECT ipt_REDIRECT ipt_recent ipt_owner ipt_NETMAP ipt_MASQUERADE ipt_LOG ipt_iprange ipt_hashlimit ipt_ECN ipt_ecn ipt_DSCP ipt_dscp ipt_CLUSTERIP ipt_ah ipt_addrtype ip_nat_irc ip_nat_tftp ip_nat_ftp ip_conntrack_irc ip_conntrack_tftp ip_conntrack_ftp iptable_nat ip_nat ip_conntrack nfnetlink iptable_filter ip_tables ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt_ccmp ieee80211_crypt_wep ipw2200 ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt b44

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<f8e27cff>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00210286   (2.6.18-suspend2-r3 #2)

EIP is at ipw_wx_set_auth+0x1bf/0x260 [ipw2200]

eax: 00000000   ebx: e1593f44   ecx: e1593f44   edx: e1593ebc

esi: c1bf2924   edi: c1bf2a38   ebp: c05c7338   esp: e1593e00

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process wpa_supplicant (pid: 18631, ti=e1592000 task=e83c6030 task.ti=e1592000)

Stack: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

       00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

       00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Call Trace:

 [<c05025f8>] ioctl_standard_call+0x68/0x2d0

 [<c0502baf>] wireless_process_ioctl+0x34f/0x400

 [<f8e27b40>] ipw_wx_set_auth+0x0/0x260 [ipw2200]

 [<f8e27b40>] ipw_wx_set_auth+0x0/0x260 [ipw2200]

 [<c04f794e>] dev_load+0x1e/0x70

 [<c04ebf30>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x220

 [<c04f8d43>] dev_ioctl+0x223/0x3b0

 [<c015e960>] __handle_mm_fault+0x540/0x900

 [<c04ebf30>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x220

 [<c018313b>] do_ioctl+0x2b/0x90

 [<c01831fc>] vfs_ioctl+0x5c/0x2b0

 [<c0114897>] do_page_fault+0xe7/0x5cb

 [<c018348d>] sys_ioctl+0x3d/0x70

 [<c010301d>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

Code: b0 01 88 84 24 8d 00 00 00 8b 07 8b 88 78 07 00 00 85 c9 0f 84 d7 fe ff ff 8d 54 24 03 8b 00 31 ed ff d1 e9 8e fe ff ff 8b 46 08 <8b> 68 38 85 ed 0f 84 ba fe ff ff 8b 50 34 85 d2 0f 84 af fe ff

EIP: [<f8e27cff>] ipw_wx_set_auth+0x1bf/0x260 [ipw2200] SS:ESP 0068:e1593e00

```

and

```
Satux ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 231: 18631 Speicherzugriffsfehler  /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--exec' '/sbin/wpa_supplicant' '--pidfile' '/var/run/wpa_supplicant-eth1.pid' '--' '-Dwext' '-c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' '-W' '-B' '-ieth1' '-P/var/run/wpa_supplicant-eth1.pid'

```

Any idea?

Thx

----------

## nabla²

I did a complete

```
emerge -e system
```

and probably compiled everything that could be connected to that at least twice. So that is not the problem. A bug in glibc 2.5? Save to try a downgrade (as complete system is rebuilt)? Anything else? Should I try a newer kernel? Help.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sfabius

Just came across your post trying to solve my own ipw2200 problems. This error message seems important:

```
ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. 
```

 I seem to remember something scrolling by about this in the emerge. Try: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-491084-highlight-ipw2200+radio+kill+switch.html.

----------

## nabla²

Solved!  :Very Happy: 

I installed kernel 2.6.19 (suspend2) and it works now. Maybe when I recompiled my old kernel, already compiled stuff was used which was not deleted when reinstalling the old sources.

Thx

----------

## kornhs4

I got the same problem when i unmerged the ipw2200 and ieee80211 stuff. After building it into the kernel the kernel crashed after reboot. The problem was, that the kernel modules still have been in the modules path (which is in net/wireless or so -- but different to the built-in kernel modules) and therefore the 'old' modules have been loaded...

----------

